# 2017 hatchback dead battery, water in battery compartment



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well after poking around I found two drain plugs on the battery tray, one on either side of the hump. Pulled them to drain. Hopefully nothing fried 🤞

Now I guess the question is should I put them back or leave them out? Or just make it a point to drain them when I do an oil change?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Soaked up at much as I could of what was left and put a fan in to try to dry things out. Luckily it's sunny and in the 60s today. Rain for tomorrow and seemingly the rest of the week though


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well the converter box is the only thing in there without a sealed connector. Pulled it out and rusted water poured out from inside it. Luckily they're not expensive


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Dealer had one in stock, $104. Replaced it for piece of mind


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, drains or not, water really shouldn't be getting in there in the first place.

On the sedans, it's the 3rd brake light that causes water to end up there.

I also had to re-seal the spoiler bolts on my RS sedan.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea I know about the sedan problem. The hatchbacks have the 3rd brake mounted to the spoiler though. I did swap my standard spoiler for the RS one but I made sure ask the holes had their gaskets in place. I can't see any trails or anything indicating how water is getting in though which is strange


----------

